# SuperLink for Campy 11



## volubilis (Jan 2, 2009)

LickBike now has an 11sp-specific SuperLink.

http://www.lickbike.com/productpage.aspx?PART_NUM_SUB='0339-11'

I've been using their 5.9mm 10sp links for 3000+ miles on Record 11 without problems, but have just ordered the new one (3; one for each of 2 chains I alternate, plus one in the wedge bag). Will report on results, but I expect perfect as that's what I've had from the prior versions. Completely eliminates the need for a chain tool except to initially remove the Campy master link plus whatever excess length needed, for which the special, expensive Campy tool is definitely not needed.

V.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

Is "Superlink" Lick's house brand?

I hadn't heard of it before, being only familiar with KMC, Connex, etc.


----------



## volubilis (Jan 2, 2009)

Yes, so to speak. My understanding is that all the iterations of SuperLink (9sp, 10sp, now 11sp) have been developed and manufactured by a metallurgical machining company in Chicago in conjunction with Licton's (LickBike). I can't recall the name of the company. Late last fall when I started using 11sp I called LickBike, as I've had good service from them in the past with getting Campy parts I've needed, and with 9 and 10sp SuperLinks. They told me they were testing the 5.9mm 10sp SuperLink4, which I was using on my Record 10, on Campy 11 and it seemed to work ok, but that they might develop an 11sp version. I've found them to be pretty forthcoming with info in the past, and I suspect that if you call them they can fill you in on where it's made, by whom. I think it is a Chicago, USA product. They seem to prefer to communicate by phone rather than by email.

V.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*Forster..*

http://www.forstertool.com/chainlink.htm

I tried the Superlink model 4 (for Campy UN and SRAM 10 chains) and got a click every time the link went around the cassette. The Wipperman 10S1 (no longer made) worked fine, as did the KMC missing link for the Campy UN chain (not the standard KMC link).

I'll have to try the new 11 speed model. I've read plenty of complaints that the suplink wear out quickly. The link is nickel plated (pins and all).


----------



## Campy-on-a-Trek (Mar 31, 2008)

So if this new superlink for 11 speeds works, you don't need the new chain tool right? you can cut the 11 speed chains with the old 10 speed chain tool? that work for me.


----------



## volubilis (Jan 2, 2009)

Yup. I've done that with two Record11 chains, using the 10sp SuperLink, which is 0.4mm wider outside (same inside) than the 11 chain. Unlike C40 I have not had constant clicking, just an occassional click-maybe-, and normal shifting. *HOWEVER*, please note that doing this very likely would cause Campagnolo to invalidate your warranty. This has not concerned me, but might give some folks pause. Eventually if you go through enough chains you'll spend as much on SuperLinks as on a Campy tool, but the convenience of being able to detach and reattach the chain whenever desired is way worth it to me. The SuperLink is reusable as much as you like (on the same chain preferably), not just a one-time deal.

V.


----------



## volubilis (Jan 2, 2009)

New info on this for anyone besides me who has placed an order for the SuperLink X11. Turns out they're back ordered, not available til October.

V.


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

20USD? bs... i'm a link the chain at a shop and just wait out until wipperman or kmc put out a 11sp specific link... 

jeez, i bought my chorus 11 chain for less than 40.


----------



## cendres (Dec 18, 2002)

wankski said:


> 20USD? bs... i'm a link the chain at a shop and just wait out until wipperman or kmc put out a 11sp specific link...
> 
> jeez, i bought my chorus 11 chain for less than 40.


I've been a happy user of the 10-speed version of the Forster link for several years. Replace a $6 link every ~2k miles? Fine, no problem. 

The $20 price tag on the 11-speed version does give one pause. Why in the world is it 3X the cost of the 10-speed link?


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

> The $20 price tag on the 11-speed version does give one pause. Why in the world is it 3X the cost of the 10-speed link?


6/60 = X/200?

:confused5:


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

volubilis said:


> New info on this for anyone besides me who has placed an order for the SuperLink X11. Turns out they're back ordered, not available til October.
> V.


Today (Oct 15), I received an email from Probikekit that the 11speed Campy links (# CN-RE500) are back in stock.

I already received mine from Wiggle, a couple of weeks ago.

Note, the pins are packaged FIVE (5) per pack -- not clear from the websites. I now have an overabundance of 11sp pins on-hand .

ADDENDUM:
:blush2: Oops, you meant the "superlink" brand, not Campy standard pins!
Oh well, my info above, concerning the Campy 5-pin packaging is useful to know.


----------



## volubilis (Jan 2, 2009)

cendres said:


> I've been a happy user of the 10-speed version of the Forster link for several years. Replace a $6 link every ~2k miles? Fine, no problem.
> 
> The $20 price tag on the 11-speed version does give one pause. Why in the world is it 3X the cost of the 10-speed link?



I wondered too, so today I called Licton's (LickBike) to check on the backorder status and asked about the price. They expect to start delivery in one to two weeks and said the delay is because the manufacturer (Forster, in Chicago) wanted to do a little more testing. He says they have now tested both on machine and on the road for a year to be sure of safety. The reason for the cost is that unlike the 10sp SuperLinkIV, the new 11 speed is plasma coated with black diamond. (!) The LickBike guy, Bill, says this produces a much more durable, and slippery, surface than nickle plating, such that if the whole chain were so coated no lube would be needed. But an entire chain would be $$$$. He says this is a technology in broad use in industry, especially military. We'll see. If it works as well as the old 5.9mm version I'll be happy. But given the delay and the weather here in Ann Arbor it may be next year before I can report.

v.


----------



## cendres (Dec 18, 2002)

volubilis said:


> I wondered too, so today I called Licton's (LickBike) to check on the backorder status and asked about the price. They expect to start delivery in one to two weeks and said the delay is because the manufacturer (Forster, in Chicago) wanted to do a little more testing. He says they have now tested both on machine and on the road for a year to be sure of safety. The reason for the cost is that unlike the 10sp SuperLinkIV, the new 11 speed is plasma coated with black diamond. (!) The LickBike guy, Bill, says this produces a much more durable, and slippery, surface than nickle plating, such that if the whole chain were so coated no lube would be needed. But an entire chain would be $$$$. He says this is a technology in broad use in industry, especially military. We'll see. If it works as well as the old 5.9mm version I'll be happy. But given the delay and the weather here in Ann Arbor it may be next year before I can report.
> 
> v.


Thanks for the info.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

C-40 said:


> http://www.forstertool.com/chainlink.htm
> 
> I tried the Superlink model 4 (for Campy UN and SRAM 10 chains) and got a click every time the link went around the cassette. The Wipperman 10S1 (no longer made) worked fine, as did the KMC missing link for the Campy UN chain (not the standard KMC link).
> 
> I'll have to try the new 11 speed model. I've read plenty of complaints that the suplink wear out quickly. The link is nickel plated (pins and all).


I had the same experience with the Superlink model 4/10spd with the 10spd Campy Record chain and Chorus cassette. I reported the issue to Bob Lickton during phone conversation a few years ago and he had no answer or suggestion to offer.

I switched to the Wipperman link and had no problems at all.

I'm reluctant to try the 11 spd Superlink.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

volubilis said:


> Yup. I've done that with two Record11 chains, using the 10sp SuperLink, which is 0.4mm wider outside (same inside) than the 11 chain. Unlike C40 I have not had constant clicking, just an occassional click-maybe-, and normal shifting. *HOWEVER*, please note that doing this very likely would cause Campagnolo to invalidate your warranty. This has not concerned me, but might give some folks pause. Eventually if you go through enough chains you'll spend as much on SuperLinks as on a Campy tool, but the convenience of being able to detach and reattach the chain whenever desired is way worth it to me. The SuperLink is reusable as much as you like (on the same chain preferably), not just a one-time deal.
> 
> V.



I found that the clicking started with the Superlink 4 after about 500 to 1,000 miles of use on a well cleaned and lubed chain.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

cendres said:


> I've been a happy user of the 10-speed version of the Forster link for several years. Replace a $6 link every ~2k miles? Fine, no problem.
> 
> The $20 price tag on the 11-speed version does give one pause. Why in the world is it 3X the cost of the 10-speed link?



Black diamond plasma incrustation? Sounds posh.


----------



## cendres (Dec 18, 2002)

IME, the clicking usually started between 1500 and 2000 miles on my 10-speed Superlinks. That's when I knew it was time to replace with a fresh one. Mine is/was used primarily in clean/dry conditions.


----------



## Old_school_nik (May 21, 2002)

*not just that they wear quickly (the 10 Sp narrow Superlink)*

It's not just that they wear quickly (the 10 Sp narrow Superlink) but if you ride with them too long, and by too long I mean about >1400 miles - they not only click but are impossible to remove! I had to cut mine off w/ bolt cutters. To me, the best 10 Speed Campy UN Chain compatible link was the Wipperman Shimano 10 speed link - although you can't use it if you run an 11 tooth in the back. For 11 Speed, I am interested in hearing what aftermarket links s work well.

Nik


----------



## volubilis (Jan 2, 2009)

Old_school_nik said:


> It's not just that they wear quickly (the 10 Sp narrow Superlink) but if you ride with them too long, and by too long I mean about >1400 miles - they not only click but are impossible to remove! I had to cut mine off w/ bolt cutters. To me, the best 10 Speed Campy UN Chain compatible link was the Wipperman Shimano 10 speed link - although you can't use it if you run an 11 tooth in the back. For 11 Speed, I am interested in hearing what aftermarket links s work well.
> 
> Nik


 Well, we have differing experiences. For me, with narrow 5.9mm Record 10sp chains and with the current 5.5mm Record 11sp, the 5.9mm SuperLink4 has worked flawlessly. No problems with a single link for 2000 miles on 10sp. No problems with alternating two 11sp record chains, each with its own link, changing every 500 miles, total of 1500 on each thusfar this year. No problem with removal and reapplication of the link, *but* I remove the chain to clean and relube every 250 miles. v.


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

as per c40 and others recommendation, the KMC camp 10sp link works fine.


----------

